# halter type?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am short on money and am wanting to make my own halter. would you recommend a halter that just went around the nose-chin and then behind the ears-chin? like in a V shape. i have seen them on horses in pics but never used one. what do you think?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You could try it, I guess...but you and get a halter/lead combo at TSC for about $4....and you can get a really nice halter for $8-$9. The problem with goats and halters is that if there are no cheek pieces the halter will slide right off their nose...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i made a "rough copy" yesterday out of twine. i think it will work. i am going to make one from an old lead rope. it is still strong and thick and i think it will work. 
yes, i love TSC! ours is very small and is mostly tools and parts, and small pet items, a few books, and some horse leads and medicine.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

its not working the best... i tied one together but it keeps falling off her nose...  darn it! now i am trying to make a regular halter. DUN, DUN, DUNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, that is usually what happens...they definitely need cheek pieces to keep the halter from sliding down--Good luck with the new design!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i found a new design! i am going to make one like the one in the pic: http://www.berrysghfarm.com/photo_album.0.html 
i kept fiddlin' around yesterday trying to make one but i never thought of this! mine were much too complicated... very excited to make 'em and put 'em to some good use!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.pacificpackgoats.com/index.php?categoryID=126

this is a halter that i've made, they work well for eared goats lol, not so much the munchies


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i was trying to make one like that too but it didnt work... i dont think i used the right knots... i made the new one last night. it works great! didnt have enough time to train with it any though. it will get lots of practice tommorrow though. SENIOR SKIP DAY!!!! i love it! mom said i could skip b/c i havent missed hardly any school. yay! first all day with them! :happy:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i was trying to make one like that too but it didnt work... i dont think i used the right knots... i made the new one last night. it works great! didnt have enough time to train with it any though. it will get lots of practice tommorrow though. SENIOR SKIP DAY!!!! i love it! mom said i could skip b/c i havent missed hardly any school. yay! first all day with them! :leap:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> SENIOR SKIP DAY!!!! :leap:


AH to be young again. 
:thumb:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't get to do senior skip day my senior year, my biology teacher decided to put a massive final assignment due that day  oh well


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oops! i posted that twice... how did i manage that?
that stinks that you didnt get to have yours!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I recently aquired 2 free halters...They are AWESOME! Maybe try Hoeggers catelog?


----------

